# Late Season Opening



## tail_slider3d (Oct 22, 2006)

I just leased 275 ac. in chattahoochie county about 20 min. south of Columbus.  
The land is plantation pines around 15 years old.  It has a pretty good road system (wide logging roads).  There are a lot of gullys on the land and a ton of bedding areas in the bottom of these gullys.  The pines do have scrub oaks mixed in that did produce this year.  There are 3 shooting houses already in place and two primitive camp areas.  I havent hunted it yet but I am seeing some good deer sign and a lot of turkeys.
Im looking for someone like myself who doesnt plan on shooting everything that walks.  I dont plan to really put strict QDM rules in this year just use common sense.  But it should be noted this is not a Meat Club.  I only plan to shoot 3 or 4 this year and I am looking for someone who will do the same until we can get a feel of the deer population.
Since the season has started the dues will only be $650. I only want one person so that will be two of us on 275 acres.  Plenty of room.
PM me if intrested

Layne Minor


----------



## surfandturf (Oct 22, 2006)

You have PM.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 23, 2006)

how long of a drive is that from atlanta?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 23, 2006)

> how long of a drive is that from atlanta?



Sort of depends on where you are in Atlanta.

From downtown, if you have a lead foot, 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## pinefarmer (Oct 24, 2006)

Just saw your post,call me at 352-625-6172,or let me get your # and i'll call you for your plans on the place...Tony


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 25, 2006)

talked to a guy today that sent me a PM before I even offically posted this opening on the forum.  He sounded very intrested.  I should know something soon for sure.  If it falls through I will respond to everyone else.  I havent ignored the post, just responding on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 26, 2006)

I got a few pictures developed tonight from the game cam.  Its only been out for less than 2 days and the camera was full.  I got several bucks, all of them are young deer, I still dont think I have caught the dominate deer on the cam yet.  While two of the bucks showed promise one really caught my eye.  He is an 8 point with about a 16 1/2 inch spread.  And maybe 7 inch G2s.  Everything on the rack was really symetrical.  The deer looked really healthy (as do all of the deer I have got pictures of so far) I am amzaed at the size of some of the does.  I think he would go around 175lbs.  The part that got me excited was that his face was really short.  He seems to be a young deer Maybe 2 1/2 years old at most.  I cant wait to get the dad on film or chasing a doe while I'm sitting on the stand.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds like you got a winner there!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep

STill have that opening avail.  I really dont want to put it in the paper.


----------



## jklaus (Oct 28, 2006)

I am interested call me at 229 776 3007


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Oct 30, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Oct 30, 2006)

*Lease*

Is that a year to year lease??


----------

